# Margo,Wendy,Agnes, and Heidi's Waiting Thread



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Well, they are officially driving me crazy. :GAAH: Haha, not yet but it feels like it. Margo seems closer, her ligs have been very soft for about two or three days straight, but they are not "gone" yet.(What do you think about that???) Only Agnes and Heidi have lost their plugs, I haven't seen Margo or Wendy loose theirs (I'm also not around 24/7 so they could have.) I have no due dates so I am just playing it by ear. They are all First Freshner ND does and are all about 1 year old. I'm guessing Margo first but then again Wendy has a pretty good size udder. So my guessing list would be:
Margo first (my guess twins, possibly single)
Wendy second (probably twins, she is pretty big)
Agnes third (Single, she doesn't even have a tummy and she was the runt)
Heidi last (My guess......single)
Then again they will probably all switch it up on me but this is what I can guess the best. I will post pics of does and udders tomorrow

Thanks for sticking around and waiting with me::


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for you! Can't wait to see what kids you end up with!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks! Me too we sure have a big mixture of color and markings. No changes this morning, Margo still has soft ligs and everyone else is pretty normal. They still have a big appetite.........


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Anybody care to guess when they'll kid or what they'll have?
Here's Margo


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Margo again


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Wendy


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Wendy


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Agnes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look like they have some time to go.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

I agree, I just am not sure how full their udders should look? I have looked at pictures but I am not sure with FFs since they probably won't be as big. 
Also I am getting some more things for my kidding kit right now, almost finished!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

OH,OH,OH!!!!! I just felt a kick!! In Margo's tummy right in front of her udder on the right side. I felt the little hoof and everything!!! Wow, that was really something!:wahoo::-o:faint:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Well I felt everyone have a kick or two today, and Wendy had A TON of kicks! *Margo's ligs are still so soft but not gone, is this common in FFs??* In other news we just cleaned out our trailer  and we are going to build about 3 or so kidding and loafing stalls. We have a video monitor too that we are gonna set up when they get closeropcorn: so we won't have to do midnight checks.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

How long are the ligs soft before they disappear or will they continually be soft?
:anyone:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

bump, anybody know?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can come and go so it is hard to say.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, thats kind of what I figured, Margo's have been the same for quite a few days and Agnes' are slowly beginning to loosen.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

So Wendy is acting very strange..........She is usually very friendly but now doesn't want me to touch her. She is kind of staying away from the rest of the herd. Every time I try to hang on to her collar to feel her she lays down..........She just kept standing near us but didn't really want us to touch her too much just wanted to stand next to us and not graze with everyone else.........She still has her ligs but her sides are a little sunken in.......I don't know she just isn't acting.......right. We are going to keep checking on her and checking her ligs but just wanted to know what you all thought of her behavior???


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It sounds like she is getting close. Daisy started doing that about 5 days before she kidded. But they are all different she could go tonight or in a few weeks. FF are the hardest because you have no idea what's normal for them. Just keep an eye on her maybe put her in a kidding pen for the night. Then let her out when you are home. Check for a full, tight udder, no ligs, a rope like discharge. These are all things that can signal labor but don't always happen.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Pre or early labor probably. Change in behaviour, separation from the herd and sunken sides are all signs labor is starting. Happy kidding!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks, we'll definitely watch her!! And give her a lot of TLC!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

So Wendy only ate half of her grain this morning and sort of just nosed around the hay, now she is doing this....weird thing, basically she stetches her head out and her belly swells up, it almost looks like she is pushing but then she chews cud. I guess it's just the cud coming up but she sure is doing it a lot. I am so confused now with this girl:-?


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh, and she keeps grunting and grunting................but her ligs are still the same........:help:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

She is laying down a lot and doesn't want to leave the pen even though the door is wide open. All the other girls are out graizing near the house and she is laying in the pen! That is very strange for miss Wendy.............


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just went outside and checked her. She was stretching when I got there, and she stretched for a few minutes. Then I checked her ligs, a tiny bit softer but still there.:shrug: Then she went in the little doghouse we have in their pen, laid down and did a half roll. Then she suddenly jumped up and just stood there grunting the rest of the time.:?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Anything new now? She sounds close


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

I did not want to have to say anything, but I did not want you all wandering what had happened so here goes.
This morning we woke up to find that Wendy had passed away. She was not in labor so we do not know how she died. As much as it hurts us we are going to take her to get an autopsy so we know how it happened. We are also going to get all of our other does checked out so we can make sure they are all healthy and able to kid.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh that stinks I am sorry to be the one that made you bring it up. Losses are never easy but she may help stop other losses.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh, no, that's awful.  I'm really sorry.


----------

